
Hackers can exploit your 2G, 3G, 4G and 5G smartphones through GTP protocol - vvpvijay
https://androidrookies.com/hackers-can-exploit-your-2g-3g-4g-and-5g-smartphones-through-gtp-protocal/
======
Nextgrid
To set the record straight, this allows an attacker to impersonate your phone
to the eyes of your carrier and maybe (not sure how?) intercept an ongoing
data session. This doesn't "hack" the phone itself and any data being
transmitted is safe if it's using HTTPS which the majority of website and apps
use nowadays.

The article is very light on technical details and is mostly spreading
alarmist FUD (fear, uncertainty and doubt). These risks have been around for
years and while it's definitely a major problem for carriers, it is less so
for the end-user.

